# In sha Allah in Hebrew



## Ali Smith

שלום

What is the Hebrew equivalent of the Arabic “in sha Allah” (if God wills)? Someone told me it’s‎ אִם יִרְצֶה הַשֵּׁם, but I’m not sure if Jews actually use this.

אנכי מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## Drink

Yes Jews use it. But it doesn't necessarily have the same connotations as in sha allah.


----------



## amikama

In colloquial Hebrew אינשאללה is also used, but it has different connotations than אם ירצה השם.



> אנכי *אני *מודה לכם מאוד


אנכי is archaic, no one uses it nowadays.


----------



## GeriReshef

Ali Smith said:


> שלום
> 
> What is the Hebrew equivalent of the Arabic “in sha Allah” (if God wills)? Someone told me it’s‎ אִם יִרְצֶה הַשֵּׁם, but I’m not sure if Jews actually use this.
> 
> אנכי מודה לכם מאוד


I guess that though “in sha Allah” reminds God, it doesn't have a religious meaning, in contrary to אִם יִרְצֶה הַשֵּׁם; so they are not the same though they literally say the same.
The non religious option is הלוואי (haleváy).


----------



## Drink

הלוואי is not necessarily the same thing. You wouldn't say הלוואי for something that is almost certainly going to happen.


----------



## GeriReshef

Drink said:


> הלוואי is not necessarily the same thing. You wouldn't say הלוואי for something that is almost certainly going to happen.


You are probably right.
הלוואי is used to wish something or as an addition to someone's wish.
When we, the native Hebrew speakers, use the Arabic “in sha Allah” it is exactly for these use, but maybe it has additional meaning when native Arabic speakers use it.
אם ירצה השם is used by religious people either to express a wish, or as a "religious" addition to something they plan to do or is positive and going to happen.


----------



## Ali Smith

GeriReshef: Do you mean to say that "in sha Allah" is used in modern Hebrew? No way!


----------



## amikama

Ali Smith said:


> Do you mean to say that "in sha Allah" is used in modern Hebrew? No way!


Why are you so surprised? Modern Hebrew (especially Colloquial Hebrew) has borrowed endless words and expressions from Arabic.


----------



## GeriReshef

Ali Smith said:


> GeriReshef: Do you mean to say that "in sha Allah" is used in modern Hebrew? No way!


It is a slang, not Hebrew. We use many words in Arabic, but they are not considered to be Hebrew words.


----------

